# Slim Fast and IBS??



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

Has anyone with IBS ever drank Slim Fast or the off brand of Slim Fast from Wal-Mart? If so does it have any effect on your IBS such as making it worse or anything?? Thanks


----------



## Katt5220 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello,I used to drink slimfast or actually walgreens brand and I did not have any problems myself. I have ibs-d.Katt


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i think you may be better making your own shakes and it would be cheaper and at least you know whats going into it, i tried it once but was not too sure about some of the contents


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

There is Slimfast with high amounts of lactose and others with high amount of fructose. Depending on your intolerances, pick one. Both could be bad for you too.


----------



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks guys for the input. I guess I may just have to try them and see how it does for me.


----------



## LuckiStar2 (Jun 2, 2003)

I use the Target brand of Slim Fast and it has never bothered me. In fact I do not use Slim Fast for dieting. I use it because a lot of the time in the morning I do not feel like eating because of IBS symptoms so I drink a Slim Fast to get something on my stomach.


----------

